# Aldrovandi 2



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

Riapro questo 3d,perchè l'argomento può essere interessante,visto che chi l'aveva aperto prima di me,ha pensato bene di chiuderlo dopo aver fatto SPARIRE UN MIO POST,ditemi voi se è un comportamento da donna alla soglia dei 50anni.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*che poi*



oscuro ha detto:


> Riapro questo 3d,perchè l'argomento può essere interessante,visto che chi l'aveva aperto prima di me,ha pensato bene di chiuderlo dopo aver fatto SPARIRE UN MIO POST,ditemi voi se è un comportamento da donna alla soglia dei 50anni.


Fra l'altro mi chiedo se sia corretto e opportuno cancellare post altrui._Non mi sono mai permesso di fare richieste simili,ne di cancellare post offensivi verso la mia persona.!!_


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra l'altro mi chiedo se sia corretto e opportuno cancellare post altrui._Non mi sono mai permesso di fare richieste simili,ne di cancellare post offensivi verso la mia persona.!!_



a quale post ti riferisci? perchè io è svariato tempo che tra le opzioni non ho più il triangolino per segnalare i messaggi... quindi se ancora spariscono qualcuno ce l'ha???????


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a quale post ti riferisci? perchè io è svariato tempo che tra le opzioni non ho più il triangolino per segnalare i messaggi... quindi se ancora spariscono qualcuno ce l'ha???????


io ho visto ultimamente dei post sparire. Non sto parlando di quello di Oscuro che non ho visto. Ma se non ho avuto un'allucinazione, ne ho visti sparire 3, di 3 utenti diversi, nella stessa pagina. Non so come si possa fare però.


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

anch'io ho notato un quote di un messaggio che non riuscivo più a trovare. qualcosa di strano c'è. 
sarà il fantasma formaggino.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Mi ripeto.
Disapprovazioni sullo stesso post portano alla cancellazione del post stesso. Previsto come strumento di moderazione.
Si può essere d'accordo o meno, ma è così che funziona.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Nausica*

COMPLIMENTI,quindi se oscuro, simy,sbriciolata e daniele si vogliono divertire, fanno sparire i post del conte?bel modo di agire,sempre i soliti modi malati di gente malata.Comunque non è la prima volta,questi sono i sistemi democratici,di alcuni forumisti.Questa è la conferma che a pensare male penso bene.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> Disapprovazioni sullo stesso post portano alla cancellazione del post stesso. Previsto come strumento di moderazione.
> Si può essere d'accordo o meno, ma è così che funziona.


ma vuoi farti gli affari tuoi?
io posso cancellare i post, chiaro?
Con uno sbattito di ciglia!

_Flappy lì e flappy là, il post del coglione se ne và!_


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> Disapprovazioni sullo stesso post portano alla cancellazione del post stesso. Previsto come strumento di moderazione.
> Si può essere d'accordo o meno, ma è così che funziona.


Nau a me non è capitato, ma utenti hanno detto che hanno visto sparire i post e non hanno ricevuto rubini... a meno che... non si vedano le reputazioni proprio perchè il post è sparito...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



Tebe ha detto:


> ma vuoi farti gli affari tuoi?
> io posso cancellare i post, chiaro?
> Con uno sbattito di ciglia!
> 
> _Flappy lì e flappy là, il post del coglione se ne và!_


Se ne và come è bella che andata la tua credibilità....:carneval:


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ripeto.
> Disapprovazioni sullo stesso post portano alla cancellazione del post stesso. Previsto come strumento di moderazione.
> Si può essere d'accordo o meno, ma è così che funziona.


bhe, tutto sommato non è male, tranne se ............................. 



Oscuro docet.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> COMPLIMENTI,quindi se oscuro, simy,sbriciolata e daniele si vogliono divertire, fanno sparire i post del conte?bel modo di agire,sempre i soliti modi malati di gente malata.Comunque non è la prima volta,questi sono i sistemi democratici,di alcuni forumisti.Questa è la conferma che a pensare male penso bene.


quanti rossi hai ricevuto per quel post?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Uno*



Simy ha detto:


> quanti rossi hai ricevuto per quel post?


Uno,ma cambia la questione?allora ci organizziamo, diamo rossi ai post di tebe e li facciamo sparire ti sembrerebbe giusto?e dire che non ci perderemmo nulla,però a 40 anni si capisce pure la stupidità di fare una cosa del genere.E questi sono pure più grandi di noi,che bella gente.:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

Oggi ditaloni, fave fresce e ricotta. 

Buon pranzo.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uno,ma cambia la questione?allora ci organizziamo, diamo rossi ai post di tebe e li facciamo sparire ti sembrerebbe giusto?e dire che non ci perderemmo nulla,però a 40 anni si capisce pure la stupidità di fare una cosa del genere.E questi sono pure più grandi di noi,che bella gente.:rotfl:



uno mi sembra poco per farti sparire un post... cmq no..io sti giochetti non li faccio.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nau a me non è capitato, ma utenti hanno detto che hanno visto sparire i post e non hanno ricevuto rubini... a meno che... non si vedano le reputazioni proprio perchè il post è sparito...


Ma ti sembra da persone mature far sparire i post altrui?io non mi permetterei mai...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Oggi ditaloni, *fave fresce *e ricotta.
> 
> Buon pranzo.


Volevo prenderle anche io. Ma a quasi 3 euro il chilo quelle del super non le prendo, sono amare.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> uno mi sembra poco per farti sparire un post... cmq no..io sti giochetti non li faccio.


E noi no,ma è evidente che c'è chi può farli.Comunque sono contento perchè è un ulteriore dimostrazione di quello che penso.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> COMPLIMENTI,quindi se oscuro, simy,sbriciolata e daniele si vogliono divertire, fanno sparire i post del conte?bel modo di agire,sempre i soliti modi malati di gente malata.Comunque non è la prima volta,questi sono i sistemi democratici,di alcuni forumisti.Questa è la conferma che a pensare male penso bene.



Se Tizio Caio Sempronio e Brigitta si divertono come bambini a dare disapprovazioni, sì, una volta ogni tot si possono mettere d'accordo e fare sparire post.
Esattamente.
I meccanismi per prevenire il fatto che disapprovare diventi uno sport ci sono, ma immagino che ogni regola stuzzichi la fantasia per vedere come aggirarla.

Io il sistema di approvazioni/disapprovazioni lo apprezzo, non è la prima volta che lo dico, e sì, mi sembra molto democratico e funzionante.

E anche io ricevo rossi alla cazzo, quindi non è che non vedo che le falle ci sono. Dovute alla mentalità delle persone.

Per il tuo post, Oscuro, io ho dato un rosso.

Sono anche per il completo anonimato delle approvazioni e disapprovazioni, ma per questa unica volta lo dico, e lo motivo.

Non per insulti o offese in particolare.
Ma perchè hai usato un 3D serio, che tratta di avvenimenti tragici, per continuare una bagarre che mi sta rompendo le palle in maniera esponenziale.

Continui la bagarre? Ok. Dopo un pò, io smetto di leggere, fatti vostri. E non ho mai rubinato insulti scambiati tra utenti, fatti vostri appunto.
Esprimi opinioni che non condivido? Liberissimo, sempre diritto di espressione.
Tiri fuori argomenti come quelli in quel 3D? Per me, personalmente, è troppo, non va, inquina il forum, lo peggiora.
Di qui, il rosso.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Volevo prenderle anche io*. Ma a quasi 3 euro il chilo quelle del super non le prendo, sono amare.


Eh, se lo so.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Volevo prenderle anche io. Ma a quasi 3 euro il chilo quelle del super non le prendo, sono amare.


Prendi le fave a chili?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendi le fave a chili?


minimo:smile:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendi le fave a chili?



bè..ognuno le prende come vuole


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Nausika*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se Tizio Caio Sempronio e Brigitta si divertono come bambini a dare disapprovazioni, sì, una volta ogni tot si possono mettere d'accordo e fare sparire post.
> Esattamente.
> I meccanismi per prevenire il fatto che disapprovare diventi uno sport ci sono, ma immagino che ogni regola stuzzichi la fantasia per vedere come aggirarla.
> 
> ...


Ma infatti io sappiamo tutti che siete voi poveri cretini a fare queste cose,e non ci fate una grande figura,anzi la fate pessima,ma d'altronde siete questo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Questo*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se Tizio Caio Sempronio e Brigitta si divertono come bambini a dare disapprovazioni, sì, una volta ogni tot si possono mettere d'accordo e fare sparire post.
> Esattamente.
> I meccanismi per prevenire il fatto che disapprovare diventi uno sport ci sono, ma immagino che ogni regola stuzzichi la fantasia per vedere come aggirarla.
> 
> ...


Fin quando non romperete i coglioni alla maggior parte del forum,e sarete voi ad essere messi nella condizione di non scrivere più,e non manca tanto sai.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> bè..ognuno le prende come vuole


Io non credevo sbriciolata fosse così....!


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non credevo sbriciolata fosse così....!


tu a noi donne a volte ci sottovaluti... :rotfl:


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prendi le fave a chili?


per cui i piccioni sono esattamente il doppio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non credevo sbriciolata fosse così....!


eh ma solo se sono fresche Oscù... la roba vecchia non mi piace:smile:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> per cui i piccioni sono esattamente il doppio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si ma mi sfuggono i termini dell'equazione.Mi faranno sparire pure questo adesso?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma solo se sono fresche Oscù... la roba vecchia non mi piace:smile:


A me le fave non piacciono.Le fave e pecorino o a pecorino poi ancora meno...!


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma solo se sono fresche Oscù... la roba vecchia non mi piace:smile:



come minimo!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se Tizio Caio Sempronio e Brigitta si divertono come bambini a dare disapprovazioni, sì, una volta ogni tot si possono mettere d'accordo e fare sparire post.
> Esattamente.
> I meccanismi per prevenire il fatto che disapprovare diventi uno sport ci sono, ma immagino che ogni regola stuzzichi la fantasia per vedere come aggirarla.
> 
> ...


IO ho una grande curiosità:ma come fate a farvi portare a spasso da un coglione come il conte per me rimane un mistero,giuro.:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma infatti io sappiamo tutti che siete voi poveri cretini a fare queste cose,e non ci fate una grande figura,anzi la fate pessima,ma d'altronde siete questo.





oscuro ha detto:


> Fin quando non romperete i coglioni alla maggior parte del forum,e sarete voi ad essere messi nella condizione di non scrivere più,e non manca tanto sai.



Se mi si rompe il computer e non posso scrivere più, il mio primo pensiero va al lavoro e non al forum.
O come potrebbe essermi impedito scrivere?
Ma lo vivresti meglio anche tu, il forum dico, se, pur sapendo che apprezzo nick che tu non apprezzi per nulla, accettassi il fatto che la gente ha di meglio da fare che formare bande.
Non penso che tu abbia una banda, anche se apprezzi certi nick.
Non penso che questi nick si mettano d'accordo per rubinare o criticare o che.

E' così difficile accettare che sia lo stesso "dall'altra parte"?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se mi si rompe il computer e non posso scrivere più, il mio primo pensiero va al lavoro e non al forum.
> O come potrebbe essermi impedito scrivere?
> Ma lo vivresti meglio anche tu, il forum dico, se, pur sapendo che apprezzo nick che tu non apprezzi per nulla, accettassi il fatto che la gente ha di meglio da fare che formare bande.
> Non penso che tu abbia una banda, anche se apprezzi certi nick.
> ...


Io trovo semplicemente stupido il vostro comportamento,che comunque è indentificativo di quello che siete.Far sparire post è da stupidi,perché vi arrogate un diritto che dovrebbe essere di tutti e non di alcuni.Ma parlare con te,è una fatica inutile,alla vostra età dovrebbe essere un concetto chiaro...!


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io trovo semplicemente stupido il vostro comportamento,che comunque è indentificativo di quello che siete.Far sparire post è da stupidi,perché vi arrogate un diritto che dovrebbe essere di tutti e non di alcuni.Ma parlare con te,è una fatica inutile,alla vostra età dovrebbe essere un concetto chiaro...!



Io non ho il potere di fare sparire post. Io ho il "potere", comune a tutti proprio come tu dici, di disapprovare post che ritengo peggiorativi per il forum. Questo ho fatto.
Ripeto: NON posso fare sparire post nè penso che chiunque altro possa, se non con il normale uso delle disapprovazioni cumulate da diversi utenti.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Già...*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se mi si rompe il computer e non posso scrivere più, il mio primo pensiero va al lavoro e non al forum.
> O come potrebbe essermi impedito scrivere?
> Ma lo vivresti meglio anche tu, il forum dico, se, pur sapendo che apprezzo nick che tu non apprezzi per nulla, accettassi il fatto che la gente ha di meglio da fare che formare bande.
> Non penso che tu abbia una banda, anche se apprezzi certi nick.
> ...


E comunque spero proseguirete con questo andazzo,personalmente mi state facendo una grande favore.:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io trovo semplicemente stupido il vostro comportamento,che comunque è indentificativo di quello che siete.Far sparire post è da stupidi,perché *vi arrogate un diritto che dovrebbe essere di tutti e non di alcuni.*Ma parlare con te,è una fatica inutile,alla vostra età dovrebbe essere un concetto chiaro...!


Questo non è vero, però. Volendo tu potresti fare la stessa cosa, chi te lo impedisce? Per la verità potrebbe farlo chiunque, si trova qualche amico e comincia a rubinare certi post di tal utente piuttosto che altri. E allora? Non sto dicendo che sia bello o che in qualche modo sia un sistema che avalli, solo che il sistema è questo. D'altra parte, se non ho capito male, Stermy non si è più iscritto proprio perchè temeva sto meccanismo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io trovo semplicemente stupido il vostro comportamento,che comunque è indentificativo di quello che siete.Far sparire post è da stupidi,perché vi arrogate un diritto che dovrebbe essere di tutti e non di alcuni.Ma parlare con te,è una fatica inutile,alla vostra età dovrebbe essere un concetto chiaro...!


Comunque, Oscuro, abbiamo fatto una prova: due rubini e sparisce il post, se è il primo del 3d, tutto il 3d. Probabilmente tu ne vedi solo uno perchè il secondo, visto che è sparito il riferimento, non è più visibile.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E comunque spero proseguirete con questo andazzo,personalmente mi state facendo una grande favore.:up:



L'andazzo di non pensare che tu abbia una banda che agisce su tuo mandato, come so di non essere io in una banda?
O l'andazzo di usare le reputazioni così come è previsto dal regolamento del forum?

Oscuro, difficile dimostrare andazzi citando me...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non ho il potere di fare sparire post. Io ho il "potere", comune a tutti proprio come tu dici, di disapprovare post che ritengo peggiorativi per il forum. Questo ho fatto.
> Ripeto: NON posso fare sparire post nè penso che chiunque altro possa, se non con il normale uso delle disapprovazioni cumulate da diversi utenti.


Be non sei certo tu a dovere decidere quali sono i post peggiorativi per il forum,quelli del tuo amico conte allora dovrebbero essere stoppati sul nascere.Comunque peggiorativi o no, facendoli sparire è solo il simbolo della vostra mediocrità,Le persone sane del forum non adottano i vostri sistemi,e per fortuna.Siete norma di voi stessi,come affermo spesso.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Questo non è vero, però. Volendo tu potresti fare la stessa cosa, chi te lo impedisce? Per la verità potrebbe farlo chiunque, si trova qualche amico e comincia a rubinare certi post di tal utente piuttosto che altri. E allora? Non sto dicendo che sia bello o che in qualche modo sia un sistema che avalli, solo che il sistema è questo. D'altra parte, se non ho capito male, Stermy non si è più iscritto proprio perchè temeva sto meccanismo.


E secondo te io farei un cosa del genere?Chi può fare una cosa del genere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, se lo so.


Volevi prenderle pure tu?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciollata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque, Oscuro, abbiamo fatto una prova: due rubini e sparisce il post, se è il primo del 3d, tutto il 3d. Probabilmente tu ne vedi solo uno perchè il secondo, visto che è sparito il riferimento, non è più visibile.


Ok,allora ti sembra una cosa normale?mi metto d'accordo con daniele e faccio sparire il post di sbriciolata.Peccato che a 40anni non mi sembra normale agire così.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,allora ti sembra una cosa normale?mi metto d'accordo con daniele e faccio sparire il post di sbriciolata.Peccato che a 40anni non mi sembra normale agire così.


beh, considerato tutti i gossip che fai in mp direi che non la vedo così strana per te.

Un uomo un mp


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E secondo te io farei un cosa del genere?Chi può fare una cosa del genere?


Potenzialmente può farla chiunque. Poi che uno la faccia o meno è un altro discorso. Io, per dire, non distribuisco nè rossi nè verdi nè nulla. Se sono d'accordo lo dico, altrimenti idem.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> L'andazzo di non pensare che tu abbia una banda che agisce su tuo mandato, come so di non essere io in una banda?
> O l'andazzo di usare le reputazioni così come è previsto dal regolamento del forum?
> 
> Oscuro, difficile dimostrare andazzi citando me...


Invece è proprio citando te che dimostro certi andazzi,il tuo amico conte mi ha contattato privatamente proprio per cose che riguardavano te,e per fortuna non mi sono degnato di rispondere presagendo dove si sarebbe potuto andare a parare.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Volevi prenderle pure tu?


No. Io aspetto le patate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E secondo te io farei un cosa del genere?Chi può fare una cosa del genere?


Oscuro, ti sei preso due rossi. Uno da Nau e l'altro boh. Ed è sparito il post. Se i due utenti non sanno l'uno dell'altro... volevano solo rubanarti, e credo sia andata proprio così. Potremmo anche io e te affossare un post senza saperlo, se lo rubiniamo tutti e due. Io pensavo che servissero più di due rubini, ma abbiamo provato che ne bastano due.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> beh, considerato tutti i gossip che fai in mp direi che non la vedo così strana per te.
> 
> Un uomo un mp


Se ti riferisci a daniele mai scritto mp cose riguardanti te,non è il mio stile,e più stile tuo,diffamare amiche in mp,o quelle che definisci amiche...!


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a daniele mai scritto mp cose riguardanti te,non è il mio stile,e più stile tuo,diffamare amiche in mp,o quelle che definisci amiche...!


mi riferisco a sienne e ultimo


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, ti sei preso due rossi. Uno da Nau e l'altro boh. Ed è sparito il post. Se i due utenti non sanno l'uno dell'altro... volevano solo rubanarti, e credo sia andata proprio così. Potremmo anche io e te affossare un post senza saperlo, se lo rubiniamo tutti e due. Io pensavo che servissero più di due rubini, ma abbiamo provato che ne bastano due.


Be stiamo parlando di tebe e nausica.Se per te è un sistema giusto.....!


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

Ma due rossi non è un po' poco per fare sparire un post?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma due rossi non è un po' poco per fare sparire un post?


 sono d'accordo ma è così.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

sei talmente un uomo un mp che me ne hai pure mandato uno.
A me. Cioè.
Sarai frastornato cerebralmente.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> mi riferisco a sienne e ultimo


Tebe non farti illusioni che stai pesantemente sulle palle anche ad altri,prova a farti venire il dubbio che potrebbe essere colpa dei tuoi comportamenti,non di mp di cui non puoi dimostrare l'esistenza.Non è il mio modo di fare,mi sembra più il tuo e del conte....!


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi riferisco a sienne e ultimo


Ciao,

non eri tema ... 

tema erano ben altre cose ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Tebe ha detto:


> sei talmente un uomo un mp che me ne hai pure mandato uno.
> A me. Cioè.
> Sarai frastornato cerebralmente.


Si sei tu sei sana,allora sono contento di essere questo.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono d'accordo ma è così.


Il mio post è stato fatto sparire perchè tebe si vergogna della sua età...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be stiamo parlando di tebe e nausica.Se per te è un sistema giusto.....!


non dico che sia giusto o meno... resta il fatto che non serve un complotto, davvero. Basta che tu scriva una cosa che dà fastidio a due persone. Io poi i rossi li ho sempre dichiarati... quei due che ho assegnato, non uso molto il sistema, di solito.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Ciao*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non eri tema ...
> 
> ...


Ma no,abbiamo parlato di lei,solo di lei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio post è stato fatto sparire perchè tebe si vergogna della sua età...!


non ti azzardare a scrivere la mia, SALLO.
ah no, la sanno tutti.
Vabbè, non girare il coltello nella piaga lo stesso.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non dico che sia giusto o meno... resta il fatto che non serve un complotto, davvero. Basta che tu scriva una cosa che dà fastidio a due persone. Io poi i rossi li ho sempre dichiarati... quei due che ho assegnato, non uso molto il sistema, di solito.


Non è questione di complotti,ma se adottiamo tutti questo sistema dove andiamo a parare?Allora io e ultimo quanti post di tebe avremmo dovuto far sparire?Eppure io non vorrei mai non leggere tebe,mai.:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be non sei certo tu a dovere decidere quali sono i post peggiorativi per il forum,quelli del tuo amico conte allora dovrebbero essere stoppati sul nascere.Comunque peggiorativi o no, facendoli sparire è solo il simbolo della vostra mediocrità,Le persone sane del forum non adottano i vostri sistemi,e per fortuna.Siete norma di voi stessi,come affermo spesso.



Invece, concordando con il regolamento del forum -discorso già emerso variamente- ritengo sia mia precisa responsabilità, condivisa da tutti gli utenti, decidere quali sono per me i post peggiorativi.
La mia fallibilità viene mediata dall'altrettanto fallibile giudizio degli altri utenti, per cui post che disapprovo rimangono, essendo apprezzati da altri o disapprovati solo da me.

Naturalmente, è un diritto anche NON usare il sistema delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni, ma non lo ritengo un merito o una prova di carattere. La ritengo una scelta, tutto qui.

Trovo invece peculiare lamentarsi che altri lo usino, questo sistema.
Trovo peculiare sostenere che chiunque usi il sistema sia "non sano".


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,abbiamo parlato di lei,solo di lei.


bravo, manco una settimana e mi tradisci subito


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Mazza*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non ti azzardare a scrivere la mia, SALLO.
> ah no, la sanno tutti.
> Vabbè, non girare il coltello nella piaga lo stesso.


Figurati.Con te non litigherei mai,sei troppo sana.un osso duro,non potrei insultarti su nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bravo, manco una settimana e mi tradisci subito


Ecco, diglielo pure tu che tutte queste attenzioni verso una sola utente suscitano malumori


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> bravo, manco una settimana e mi tradisci subito


Ciao, 

te lo ridò ... è tutto tuo ...  

la prossima volta mi paghi ...:carneval:

sienne


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Be*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Invece, concordando con il regolamento del forum -discorso già emerso variamente- ritengo sia mia precisa responsabilità, condivisa da tutti gli utenti, decidere quali sono per me i post peggiorativi.
> La mia fallibilità viene mediata dall'altrettanto fallibile giudizio degli altri utenti, per cui post che disapprovo rimangono, essendo apprezzati da altri o disapprovati solo da me.
> 
> Naturalmente, è un diritto anche NON usare il sistema delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni, ma non lo ritengo un merito o una prova di carattere. La ritengo una scelta, tutto qui.
> ...


Be, io trovo puerile e infantile usare questo sistema,tu trovi onorevole usarlo.:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Io aspetto le patate.


lesse, immagino.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> bravo, manco una settimana e mi tradisci subito


Ma no ti giuro,abbiamo parlato solo di tebe,giuro!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Invece è proprio citando te che dimostro certi andazzi,il tuo amico conte mi ha contattato privatamente proprio per cose che riguardavano te,e per fortuna non mi sono degnato di rispondere presagendo dove si sarebbe potuto andare a parare.



Mi ricordo...

All'epoca mi disse che avrebbe chiesto a qualcuno, senza specificare chi, ma con questo e un altro tuo post ho capito.
Mi ricordo perfettamente.

Ero stata cacciata dalla casa di mia cognata, che mi aveva sbattuta fuori senza darmi neppure la possibilità di salutare mia figlia, di raccontarle una bugia qualsiasi sul perchè sua madre spariva.
Sono rimasta fuori per strada, di sera, a sentirla piangere chiamandomi.
Ho chiamato i carabinieri, ma non hanno potuto fare nulla, perchè il padre era in quella casa e quindi la bambina era comunque custodita.
Sono stata come morta.

Sì, mi ricordo, il Conte mi disse che avrebbe chiesto a qualcuno se in quell'episodio c'erano gli estremi per una denuncia.

Scusa, che cosa pensavi che provocasse, rispondere a una domanda?


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio post è stato fatto sparire perchè tebe si vergogna della sua età...!


Ommadonna (cit)


datemi Mureno Morello vi prego


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, ti sei preso due rossi. Uno da Nau e l'altro boh. Ed è sparito il post. Se i due utenti non sanno l'uno dell'altro... volevano solo rubanarti, e credo sia andata proprio così. Potremmo anche io e te affossare un post senza saperlo, se lo rubiniamo tutti e due. Io pensavo che servissero più di due rubini, ma abbiamo provato che ne bastano due.



Non so se ha alcuna utilità dirlo, ma, a parte questo caso in cui mi sono palesata, io uso le reputazioni in modo assolutamente anonimo (ovvero non lo dico, a _nessuno_), e non sono a conoscenza di chi altro possa aver rubinato Oscuro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be, io trovo puerile e infantile usare questo sistema,tu trovi onorevole usarlo.:up:


Scusa Oscuro, mica per difendere Nau... ma lei te l'ha pure detto che ti ha rubinato e ti ha spiegato il perchè. Non è un modo infantile. Sono gli attacchi anonimi e immotivati (almeno apparentemente) che danno fastidio, almeno a me. Credo che una volta anche un mio post sia stato fatto sparire, adesso che ci penso. Povero post.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi ricordo...
> 
> All'epoca mi disse che avrebbe chiesto a qualcuno, senza specificare chi, ma con questo e un altro tuo post ho capito.
> Mi ricordo perfettamente.
> ...


La contiguità con personaggi con i quali ho poco da spartire,sono abituato ad essere coerente,se qualcuno mi è antipatico,mi è sempre antipatico,non diventa simpatico quando mi serve un qualcosa.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sbricilata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scusa Oscuro, mica per difendere Nau... ma lei te l'ha pure detto che ti ha rubinato e ti ha spiegato il perchè. Non è un modo infantile. Sono gli attacchi anonimi e immotivati (almeno apparentemente) che danno fastidio, almeno a me. Credo che una volta anche un mio post sia stato fatto sparire, adesso che ci penso. Povero post.


E si. io pure ho spiegato perchè trovo poco condivisibili le sue motivazioni,le addebito a ben alto.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no ti giuro,abbiamo parlato solo di tebe,giuro!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



è uguale :ar:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

comunque sulla mia età mettetevi d'accordo tu e sienne.
Lei dice quasi 50, tu 40...io ne dichiaro 73.

A quelli che mi broccolano dichiaro 25, alle amichette del forum 37...
Mi spiace che che questa cosa dell'età di Tebe vi turba così tanto.
Sienne ha addirittura scritto che a momenti le veniva un coccolone scoprendo (da un uomo un mp) che ho quasi 50 anni.


Non dirlo a me guarda. Ho messo tutti i veli sopra gli specchi come Elisabetta di Baviera a Miramare. 
Lei neri.
Io rosa.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Mazza*



Simy ha detto:


> è uguale :ar:


Non fare così,sto solo cercando di mettere tutto il forum contro tebe,:rotfl:giuro.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:La povera tebe.:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La contiguità con personaggi con i quali ho poco da spartire,sono abituato ad essere coerente,se qualcuno mi è antipatico,mi è sempre antipatico,non diventa simpatico quando mi serve un qualcosa.



Il Conte ci ha messo una vita prima di capire che ti stava ampiamente sulle balle, e che lo disprezzavi. Prima di sbatterci la faccia n volte, aveva un'altra opinione di te.
E nel chiederti un consiglio per me, non pensava altro che a me.

Comunque, come anche gli dissi all'epoca, non serviva fare domande in giro, era solo la sua ansia a muoverlo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> comunque sulla mia età mettetevi d'accordo tu e sienne.
> Lei dice quasi 50, tu 40...io ne dichiaro 73.
> 
> A quelli che mi broccolano dichiaro 25, alle amichette del forum 37...
> ...


Credo che turbi principalmente te,visto che fai di tutto per occultare la cosa.Guarda che a noi ce ne frega un cazzo,il problema non è l'età che hai...!


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non fare così,sto solo cercando di mettere tutto il forum contro tebe,:rotfl:giuro.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:La povera tebe.:rotfl:


vado a cercare il mio uomo dei cappuccini....


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Noi*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il Conte ci ha messo una vita prima di capire che ti stava ampiamente sulle balle, e che lo disprezzavi. Prima di sbatterci la faccia n volte, aveva un'altra opinione di te.
> E nel chiederti un consiglio per me, non pensava altro che a me.
> 
> Comunque, come anche gli dissi all'epoca, non serviva fare domande in giro, era solo la sua ansia a muoverlo.


Ah capisco,peccato che dichiara continuamente che:bisogna STARE SEMPRE ALLA LARGA DALLE FORZE DELL'ORDINE,e poi mi scrive in mp,ammesso e non concesso che io ne faccia parte.Difendere il conte è impresa troppo ardua.Non faccio mistero delle mie antipatie ti assicuro.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> vado a cercare il mio uomo dei cappuccini....


Non puoi farmi questo.non puoi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque sulla mia età mettetevi d'accordo tu e sienne.
> Lei dice quasi 50, tu 40...io ne dichiaro 73.
> 
> A quelli che mi broccolano dichiaro 25, alle amichette del forum 37...
> ...


come fai a metterti l'eye liner?


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non puoi farmi questo.non puoi.


:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che turbi principalmente te,visto che fai di tutto per occultare la cosa.Guarda che a noi ce ne frega un cazzo,il problema non è l'età che hai...!


Chi deve sapere la mia età la sa benissimo.
Sei tu che sei curioso, mp.

Ops, sono inciampata nella tua malafede.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah capisco,peccato che dichiara continuamente che:bisogna STARE SEMPRE ALLA LARGA DALLE FORZE DELL'ORDINE,e poi mi scrive in mp,ammesso e non concesso che io ne faccia parte.Difendere il conte è impresa troppo ardua.Non faccio mistero delle mie antipatie ti assicuro.



Non sento il bisogno di difenderlo.
Il tuo post mi ha riportato alla mente quell'episodio. E chiarisco dove penso ci sia da chiarire.
Mi guarderei bene, soprattutto, dal difendere il Conte con te.


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> comunque sulla mia età mettetevi d'accordo tu e sienne.
> Lei dice quasi 50, tu 40...io ne dichiaro 73.
> 
> A quelli che mi broccolano dichiaro 25, alle amichette del forum 37...
> ...


Ciao,

mmmhhh ... inizierò a scrivere in turco ... spagnolo ... franceso ... arabo ...
tanto tu la racconti come ti pare e ti conviene!!!

NON SEI TEMA ... e no, non sei così imprtante!!!

ho letto su un *POST* la tua età ... 

ehhhh i tuoi soliti giochetti ... far credere una cosa per un'altra 

sei proprio una frittata!!!!

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riapro questo 3d,perchè l'argomento può essere interessante,visto che chi l'aveva aperto prima di me,ha pensato bene di chiuderlo dopo aver fatto SPARIRE UN MIO POST,ditemi voi se è un comportamento da donna alla soglia dei 50anni.


Ma oscuro non hai ancora capito che la sparizione di un post dipende UNICAMENTE dalle disapprovazioni ossia dalla somma della reputazione negativa data dagli utenti del forum ad un dato post?


Quindi è inutile addossare colpe se non a se stessi e a quello che uno scrive basterebbe ragionare  un attimo  
su quello che si scrive su di un post  che evidentemente da più di un utente è stato trovato sgradevole...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Tebe ha detto:


> Chi deve sapere la mia età la sa benissimo.
> Sei tu che sei curioso, mp.
> 
> Ops, sono inciampata nella tua malafede.


Adesso non sei riuscita a farmi litigare con simy,provi a screditarmi facendo passare il messaggio che se stai altamente sulle palle a sienne e ultimo e a causa mia?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Tebe guarda che stai per fare un 'altra figurona di merda,credimi è solo farina del tuo sacco,non ho meriti,e poi mi ci vedi scrivere a sienne pregandola di litigare con te?:rotfl::rotfl:Se sienne è sveglia non ci possa fare nulla,se ultimo aveva capito alcune cose non ci potevo fare nulla,fattene una ragione.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sento il bisogno di difenderlo.
> Il tuo post mi ha riportato alla mente quell'episodio. E chiarisco dove penso ci sia da chiarire.
> Mi guarderei bene, soprattutto, dal difendere il Conte con te.


Come puoi difenderlo?:rotfl:Impossibile.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mmmhhh ... inizierò a scrivere in turco ... spagnolo ... franceso ... arabo ...
> tanto tu la racconti come ti pare e ti conviene!!!
> ...



se ho scritto la mia età allora era ironico. Ribadisco che non mi capisci quando scrivo visto che l'hai subito usato contro.
O sei prevenuta, fai tu.
E ripeto che non ho mai scritto quanti anni io abbia. Scritto almeno mille volte.
A ma tu non mi capisci quando scrivo.
_Sorry_


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma oscuro non hai ancora capito che la sparizione di un post dipende UNICAMENTE dalle disapprovazioni ossia dalla somma della reputazione negativa data dagli utenti del forum ad un dato post?
> 
> 
> Quindi è inutile addossare colpe se non a se stessi e a quello che uno scrive basterebbe ragionare  un attimo
> su quello che si scrive su di un post  che evidentemente da più di un utente è stato trovato sgradevole...


Si,mi sembra assurdo.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> a quale post ti riferisci? perchè io è svariato tempo che tra le opzioni non ho più il triangolino per segnalare i messaggi... quindi se ancora spariscono qualcuno ce l'ha???????



Il triangolino di segnalazione non c'è più da quando è stato bloccato l'acesso ai non registrati ...
Perchè  se mi ricordo bene Admin disse che non ne poteva più delle segnalazioni da parte di adulti che dovrebbero essere in grado di moderarsi da soli...


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come fai a metterti l'eye liner?


non lo metto. Ho la palpebra cadente.
Per quello uso solo ombretto nero modello panda.
Tipo zia dei bambini di satana (auto cit)


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> mmmhhh ... inizierò a scrivere in turco ... spagnolo ... franceso ... arabo ...
> tanto tu la racconti come ti pare e ti conviene!!!
> ...


Sei in malafede pure tu?:rotfl:Se non ci fosse tebe bisognerebbe inventarla.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> COMPLIMENTI,quindi se oscuro, simy,sbriciolata e daniele si vogliono divertire, fanno sparire i post del conte?bel modo di agire,sempre i soliti modi malati di gente malata.Comunque non è la prima volta,questi sono i sistemi democratici,di alcuni forumisti.Questa è la conferma che a pensare male penso bene.



.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso non sei riuscita a farmi litigare con simy,provi a screditarmi *facendo passare il messaggio che se stai altamente sulle palle a sienne e ultimo e a causa mia?*:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Tebe guarda che stai per fare un 'altra figurona di merda,credimi è solo farina del tuo sacco,non ho meriti,e poi mi ci vedi scrivere a sienne pregandola di litigare con te?:rotfl::rotfl:Se sienne è sveglia non ci possa fare nulla,se ultimo aveva capito alcune cose non ci potevo fare nulla,fattene una ragione.



no no. E' a causa sua che non capisce la mia ironia e in generale quello scrivo.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,mi sembra assurdo.



Anche tu mi sembri assurdo però ti sopporto
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Ma hai ricevuto quanti rossi su quel post? Solo per capire


Uno o due.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uno o due.



due. Te l'hanno spiegato.
E l'ha spiegato Sbriciolata che non puoi certo tacciare di malafede e ha detto avere fatto una prova.

Sei duro di comprendonio eh?


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo che basti una mia reputazione per far sparire un post.
> Qualcuno si offre volontario per l'esperimento?
> 
> A questo punto sono curiosa anche io.
> Se così fosse, penserei in modo diverso prima di dare un rosso.


l'ha gia fatto sbriciolata.
Due rossi sullo stesso post, l'ha scritto prima spiegando ad oscuro che fa finta di non capire consiserato che mi accusava di avere i super poteri.
Che ho naturalmente.
Manco a dirlo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo che basti una mia reputazione per far sparire un post.
> Qualcuno si offre volontario per l'esperimento?
> 
> A questo punto sono curiosa anche io.
> Se così fosse, penserei in modo diverso prima di dare un rosso.


ti ho rossato 

solo per la sc*I*enza


----------



## Daniele (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo che basti una mia reputazione per far sparire un post.
> Qualcuno si offre volontario per l'esperimento?
> 
> A questo punto sono curiosa anche io.
> Se così fosse, penserei in modo diverso prima di dare un rosso.


Anche io ti ho rossata per la scienza!!! Siori e siore, date un robino a Nausicaa, lei li gradisce più dei Diamanti!!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche tu mi sembri assurdo però ti sopporto
> :rotfl:


E ti ringrazio.:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non credo che basti una mia reputazione per far sparire un post.
> Qualcuno si offre volontario per l'esperimento?
> 
> A questo punto sono curiosa anche io.
> Se così fosse, penserei in modo diverso prima di dare un rosso.


Immaginando buona fede (chi deve capire capisce), spiego meglio:
SE bastasse un mio rosso -visto che sono qui da tanto e il "potere di click" aumenta con l'"età forumistica", con il numero di messaggi scritti, con le reputazioni positive  ricevute- SE bastasse un mio rosso, penserei in modo diverso prima di assegnarne uno.

Ora, lo vedo come un segnale "questo post è peggiorativo", così come li vedo io quando arrivano a me.
Se invece fosse sufficiente a far sparire un post, lo userei solo ed esclusivamente in casi estremissimi.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2013)

il mio post su lucio magri sparì senza che avessi ricevuto rossi.perlomeno non mi sono stati notificati.
lo riscrissi e a questo punto devo ancora capire il senso


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> due. Te l'hanno spiegato.
> E l'ha spiegato Sbriciolata che non puoi certo tacciare di malafede e ha detto avere fatto una prova.
> 
> Sei duro di comprendonio eh?


Si due,per aver scritto che per avere 50anni sei ridicola...!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> no no. E' a causa sua che non capisce la mia ironia e in generale quello scrivo.


Si tebe ,certo è sempre causa di altri come no...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio post su lucio magri sparì senza che avessi ricevuto rossi.perlomeno non mi sono stati notificati.
> lo riscrissi e a questo punto devo ancora capire il senso



ti sono notificati.
Ma se tu non vedi il primo perchè magari sono le due di notte, e il secondo rubino arriva alle 5 del mattino dove si presume tu stia ancora dormendo, il secondo rubino fa sparire anche le disapprovazioni.
Ci sono state quindi, ma in un range temporale che tu non hai visto.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si due,per aver scritto che per avere 50anni sei ridicola...!


cosa centra con la spiegazione dei due rossi?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> no no. E' a causa sua che non capisce la mia ironia e in generale quello scrivo.


Ma come si fa poi?sei una simpaticona,fra un tump e uno channel,hai sempre una parola buona per tutti,se due utenti discutono sei la prima a portare pace,sei sempre onesta e reale,quando sbagli sei sempre la prima a scusarti,sarà che stai sulle palle per le troppe scuse?:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti sono notificati.
> Ma se tu non vedi il primo perchè magari sono le due di notte, e il secondo rubino arriva alle 5 del mattino dove si presume tu stia ancora dormendo, il secondo rubino fa sparire anche le disapprovazioni.
> Ci sono state quindi, ma in un range temporale che tu non hai visto.



Si vero ...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Si vero ...


Quindi volendo,basta che due utenti si accordano per far sparire un post,che grande pensata.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi volendo,basta che due utenti si accordano per far sparire un post,che grande pensata.



MIRACOLO!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi volendo,basta che due utenti si accordano per far sparire un post,che grande pensata.


ma anche se non si accordano. Non sono tanti, due.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> COMPLIMENTI,quindi se oscuro, simy,sbriciolata e daniele si vogliono divertire, fanno sparire i post del conte?bel modo di agire,sempre i soliti modi malati di gente malata.Comunque non è la prima volta,questi sono i sistemi democratici,di alcuni forumisti.Questa è la conferma che a pensare male penso bene.



Insomma penso che questo divertimento venga subito sgamanto da chi è sopra di  noi 
che a sua volta il divertimento passi a lui...
Quindi ocio chi ride bene ride ultimo e poi no si chieda il perchè...


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> se ho scritto la mia età allora era ironico. Ribadisco che non mi capisci quando scrivo visto che l'hai subito usato contro.
> O sei prevenuta, fai tu.
> E ripeto che non ho mai scritto quanti anni io abbia. Scritto almeno mille volte.
> A ma tu non mi capisci quando scrivo.
> _Sorry_


Ciao,

non su un tuo post, l'ho letto su un post di Oscuro ... (non ho detto su quale post 
e questo mi fa capire, che tu tiri le tue concluioni e non chiedi, quando non capisci ...)

credo, che ognuno di noi, si fa un'immagine un idea dell'altro ...

alcuni li vedo pelati, altri bassi, altri panciuti ecc. 

e di te, avevo un'altra idea ... leggendo l'età, ho dovuto rimediare a l'immagine che avevo ...

ehhhh ora vieni con la storia dell'essere prevenuta ... visto che non me lo hai saputo spegare ...

rimane una domanda ... chi non capisce chi? 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Tebe ha detto:


> MIRACOLO!


In effetti è un miracolo,trattandosi di te e nausica,a me sembra altro...!


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Insomma penso che questo divertimento venga subito sgamanto da chi è sopra di  noi
> che a sua volta il divertimento passi a lui...
> Quindi ocio chi ride bene ride ultimo e poi no si chieda il perchè...


E no,e chi si è divertito fino ad oggi?


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi volendo,basta che due utenti si accordano per far sparire un post,che grande pensata.


Quindi devo pensare che sui post che ho avuto disapporvazioni e poi spariti c'è un accordo tra utenti?
A me la prima cosa che viene in mente è che ho scritto una gagata cercando di moderami in seguito 
visto e considerato che spiegazioni non ce ne sono quasi  mai ...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non su un tuo post, l'ho letto su un post di Oscuro ... (non ho detto su quale post
> e questo mi fa capire, che tu tiri le tue concluioni e non chiedi, quando non capisci ...)
> ...


Se tebe scrivesse che ha 13 anni cambierebbe qualcosa?:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se tebe scrivesse che ha 13 anni cambierebbe qualcosa?:unhappy:


ho parlato di defribrillatore multiuso con una minorenne?


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

*Carta identità Tebe*


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Luna*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Quindi devo pensare che sui post che ho avuto disapporvazioni e poi spariti c'è un accordo tra utenti?
> A me la prima cosa che viene in mente è che ho scritto una gagata cercando di moderami in seguito
> visto e considerato che spiegazioni non ce ne sono quasi  mai ...


E certo tu scrivi spesso cagate:rotfl:.Nel mio caso è diverso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho parlato di defribrillatore multiuso con una minorenne?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti sono notificati.
> Ma se tu non vedi il primo perchè magari sono le due di notte, e il secondo rubino arriva alle 5 del mattino dove si presume tu stia ancora dormendo, il secondo rubino fa sparire anche le disapprovazioni.
> Ci sono state quindi, ma in un range temporale che tu non hai visto.


possibile che due persone due trovino sgradevole parlare dell'eutanasia?
strano.rimane il fattoche trovo poco democratico che due persone decidano per tutti


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo tu scrivi spesso cagate:rotfl:.Nel mio caso è diverso.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Come darti torto:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che due persone due trovino sgradevole parlare dell'eutanasia?
> strano.rimane il fattoche trovo poco democratico che due persone decidano per tutti


Già,ma sembra di difficile comprensione per chi ha sposato sta causa.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che due persone due trovino sgradevole parlare dell'eutanasia?
> strano.rimane il fattoche trovo poco democratico che due persone decidano per tutti


Eì la maledetta democrazia. I baciapile sono annidati dappertutto.
Anche a me due sembrano pochini


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Vabbè*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Come darti torto:rotfl:


Vabbè sopportami ancora un pò dai.:up:


----------



## viola di mare (8 Aprile 2013)

scusate se mi intrometto: certo che anche se non ve ne può fregare di meno ai miei occhi siete passati da "è un piacere leggere questo forum" a " che palle 'nnaggia a me che ancora lo leggo", semplicemente perchè penso che a 30, 40, 50, 60 etc etc uno un attimo di vita propria dovrebbe averla vissuta e nonostante quello che più o meno tutti quelli che sono qui dentro hanno vissuto, sembra che voi ci campiate, che questa sia la vostra casa, il vostro quartiere la vostra città... quando un utente nuovo scrive per chiedere consiglio, magicamente dopo un tot di post ricomincia la battaglia a suon di rubini e smeraldi!
dai ragazzi non siamo fumetti, siamo reali, magari se la smettiamo è meglio!


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

in effetti ... due disapprovazioni mi sembrano poche ... 

mi sto chiedendo, che idea c'è dietro ...

cioè, che ragionamento a portato a questo numero ...

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *possibile che due persone due trovino sgradevole parlare dell'eutanasia?
> *strano.rimane il fattoche trovo poco democratico che due persone decidano per tutti


In questa nazione, dici? Minerva... mi stai dIludendo


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Eì la maledetta democrazia. I baciapile sono annidati dappertutto.
> *Anche a me due sembrano pochini*



In qualche discussione avevo proposto che, a prescindere dal punteggio tolto, servissero almeno 3 persone per cancellare un post.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> In questa nazione, dici? Minerva... mi stai dIludendo


fa un po' di _mappazzone_ con il resto dell'europa.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In qualche discussione avevo proposto che, a prescindere dal punteggio tolto, servissero almeno 3 persone per cancellare un post.


quoto.
Almeno tre persone.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Ma*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> In qualche discussione avevo proposto che, a prescindere dal punteggio tolto, servissero almeno 3 persone per cancellare un post.


Sarebbe il caso di finirla con i rossi e i verdi,ma parlo per voi.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto.
> Almeno tre persone.



*Oltre* che il punteggio tolto sia minimo 10 punti, come già è.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In qualche discussione avevo proposto che, a prescindere dal punteggio tolto, servissero almeno 3 persone per cancellare un post.


due sembrano pochi pure a me, per fare sparire un post. Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Oltre* che il punteggio tolto sia minimo 10 punti, come già è.


Ma che scrivi?cosa cambierebbe?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Oltre* che il punteggio tolto sia minimo 10 punti, come già è.


ma esistono ancora i punti? Avrei bisogno di un tegame anti-aderente.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In qualche discussione avevo proposto che, a prescindere dal punteggio tolto, servissero almeno 3 persone per cancellare un post.


se ci si prende la responsabilitàdi cancellare bisognerebbe anche assumersi la semplice incombenza di metterci la faccia perché altrimenti basta l'antipatia a motivare tizio a cliccare stoltamente.
magari mi sbaglio ma mi pareva di aver capito chec'è anche un discorso di potenza del rosso .
cagate su cagate, per me.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> due sembrano pochi pure a me, per fare sparire un post. Quoto.


Scusa a questo punto che sia meritocratico il sistema.Per far sparire i miei post  ci vogliono 10 utenti,mentre per altri 3, per quelli di tebe solo il mio dissenso.Credo che un sistema del genere sia democratico e meritocratico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che scrivi?cosa cambierebbe?


perchè due possono essere facilmente una coincidenza, con tre è più difficile affossare un post, molto meno probabile.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> se ci si prende la responsabilitàdi cancellare bisognerebbe anche assumersi la semplice incombenza di metterci la faccia perché altrimenti basta l'antipatia a motivare tizio a cliccare stoltamente.
> magari mi sbaglio ma mi pareva di aver capito chec'è anche un discorso di potenza del rosso .
> cagate su cagate, per me.


SONO D'ACCORDO,e non ci siamo scritti nessuno mp confermi?:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scusa a questo punto che sia meritocratico il sistema.Per far sparire i miei post ci vogliono 10 utenti,mentre per altri 3, per quelli di tebe solo il mio dissenso.Credo che un sistema del genere sia *democratico* e meritocratico.


soprattutto


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè due possono essere facilmente una coincidenza, con tre è più difficile affossare un post, molto meno probabile.


Tebe,annab ed il conte,una coincidenza?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sbricillata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> soprattutto


Ti sembra più democratico questo?


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ci si prende la responsabilitàdi cancellare bisognerebbe anche assumersi la semplice incombenza di metterci la faccia perché altrimenti basta l'antipatia a motivare tizio a cliccare stoltamente.
> magari mi sbaglio ma mi pareva di aver capito chec'è anche un discorso di potenza del rosso .
> cagate su cagate, per me.


quibb mi sembra avesse spiegato proprio a te e in merito alla stessa cosa che prima era così, non erano anonime e succedeva sempre un bordello peggio di adesso.
quindi è stato cambiato perchè il forum era invivibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe,annab ed il conte,una coincidenza?


dato che tu stai sulle balle ad ambetre, è comunque più difficile che becchino tutti e tre lo stesso post, posto che si mettano a rubinarti per prima cosa la mattina dopo il caffè, a prescindere.

Però Oscù... se tu te le vai a cercare... quando le trovi, non c'è numero che tenga:singleeye: (non ho letto il post pietra dello scandalo, dico in generale)


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

una domanda ... non mi sono mai soffermata più di tanto su questo sistema ...

ma, c'è la possibilità di cambiare il "rosso o verde" che si dà? 

che ne so ... può anche accadere che per sbaglio si disapprova, senza intendere ciò ...

o perché si ha capito qualcosa irroneamente ...

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che scrivi?cosa cambierebbe?



Come sai, perchè sparisca un post non importa il numero di cliccatori, ma il punteggio tolto. E viene tolta la metà del "potere di click" che ha chi reputa.
Noi ora non lo vediamo più, che potere di click abbiamo, ma non è scritto da nessuna parte che il sistema sia cambiato. Quindi immagino che il potere di click conti ancora.

Così, se due utenti hanno un potere di click elevato, bastano a cancellare un post.

Ora, se accetti per un secondo che io ritengo che sì, cancellare post abbia un senso (so che non sei minimamente d'accordo, ma immagina per un secondo di accettare che io invece lo reputi sensato).

In una giornata tipo dove vari utenti girano, togli quelli che non sono interessati, che non leggono quel 3D, o che per scelta non reputano. Il numero di utenti che approvano o disapprovano in un 3D è basso. Il sistema di reputazioni impedisce inoltre che si possa reputare con troppa frequenza.
E tuttavia, cancellare un post è in effetti, anche per me, una cosa da auspicare solo in circostanze particolari. Che bastino due utenti, mi sembra eccessivo. Considerando le limitazioni di cui sopra, che servano tre utenti cambia di molto, perchè non è facile che ci siano ben tre utenti che -leggano il post -desiderino reputare -possano reputare

Diminuirebbe e limiterebbe il fenomeno dei post cancellati, a quelli davvero considerati offensivi/intollerabili. Perchè su 10 persone che si indignano, forse reputa una. Per cancellare un post, servirebbero 30 persone indignate.

Sì, arbitrio ne resterebbe sempre (siamo umani) tuttavia secondo me sarebbe un miglioramento.

Ricordo, non a te ma magari a chi non lo sa, che un verde vale il doppio di un rosso dello stesso utente, e che se un post riceve rossi E verdi si fa il computo totale dei punti.
E' più facile dare punti che toglierne. Se un post controverso riceve un verde, sarà difficile affossarlo.

Qua entra in gioco il "democratico" di cui parla Admin.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> una domanda ... non mi sono mai soffermata più di tanto su questo sistema ...
> 
> ...


no. Quello che è fatto è fatto.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se ci si prende la responsabilitàdi cancellare bisognerebbe anche assumersi la semplice incombenza di metterci la faccia perché altrimenti basta l'antipatia a motivare tizio a cliccare stoltamente.
> magari mi sbaglio ma mi pareva di aver capito chec'è anche un discorso di potenza del rosso .
> cagate su cagate, per me.



E invece, apprezzo anche l'anonimato.
Come il voto nel nostro Paese reale è anonimo, per proteggere la libertà di votare.
Questa volta ci ho messo la faccia perchè speravo, e sentivo il dovere di, evitare una degenerazione con una caccia all'untore.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> una domanda ... non mi sono mai soffermata più di tanto su questo sistema ...
> 
> ...



Una volta dato, non lo cambi. E prima di poter reputare ancora, in qualsiasi verso, deve passare tempo, e devi aver reputato altri utenti.

Che ci si sbagli accade, a me è successo


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quibb mi sembra avesse spiegato proprio a te e in merito alla stessa cosa che prima era così, non erano anonime e succedeva sempre un bordello peggio di adesso.
> quindi è stato cambiato perchè il forum era invivibile.


non avrò capito, anzi non ho capito ma mi adeguo.


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E* invece, apprezzo anche l'anonimato*.
> Come il voto nel nostro Paese reale è anonimo, per proteggere la libertà di votare.
> Questa volta ci ho messo la faccia perchè speravo, e sentivo il dovere di, evitare una degenerazione con una caccia all'untore.


ne hai facoltà.io no


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

:dorme:


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una volta dato, non lo cambi. E prima di poter reputare ancora, in qualsiasi verso, deve passare tempo, e devi aver reputato altri utenti.
> 
> Che ci si sbagli accade, a me è successo


Ciao,

a punto ... e ci sono rimasta male ... !!! :smile:

comunque ... quello che un verdo vale di più di un rosso, lo trovo giusto!

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai facoltà.io no



Non ne hai facoltà? 

Certo Minerva, sono d'accordo con te. Si ha il diritto di non condividere e usare questi sistemi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> :dorme:


 Fammi spazio... :dorme:


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

sto dando alcuni rossi. non per i concetti espressi, io penso che ciascuno possa dore ciò che vuole giusto o sbgaliato che sia, ma per il solo fatto che state dando luogo ad un'altra lotta interna.
 Buon divertimento.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Scusa oscuro,come mai quell' avatar?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sto dando alcuni rossi. non per i concetti espressi, io penso che ciascuno possa dore ciò che vuole giusto o sbgaliato che sia, ma per il solo fatto che state dando luogo ad un'altra lotta interna.
> Buon divertimento.



La tua motivazione secondo me ha senso.

E tuttavia, tra le varie lotte interne, questa sta prendendo la forma di una discussione sul sistema. Non male come lotta interna, non ti pare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E invece, apprezzo anche l'anonimato.
> Come il voto nel nostro Paese reale è anonimo, per proteggere la libertà di votare.
> Questa volta ci ho messo la faccia perchè speravo, e sentivo il dovere di, evitare una degenerazione con una caccia all'untore.


uhmpffff... dell'anonimato non vedo troppa necessità, visto cosa succede poi... comunque per me non c'è nessun problema a ricevere rossi, anzi mi piacerebbe solo saperne il motivo, anche in forma anonima. Mi faccio il problema di darne : se questo può contribuire ad una censura ne devo tenere conto.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa oscuro,come mai quell' avatar?



E' la mia scultura preferita in assoluto... una volta che ho visto dal vivo UNA COPIA (non proprio una copia, il modello in gesso dello stesso Canova), sono rimasta impiantata un'ora intera...


----------



## sienne (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La tua motivazione secondo me ha senso.
> 
> E tuttavia, tra le varie lotte interne, questa sta prendendo la forma di una discussione sul sistema. Non male come lotta interna, non ti pare?


Ciao,

Quoto!

finiamo prima  ...

sienne


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La tua motivazione secondo me ha senso.
> 
> E tuttavia, tra le varie lotte interne, questa sta prendendo la forma di una discussione sul sistema. Non male come lotta interna, non ti pare?



tu dici? a me sembra Oscuro e altri contro tebe te ed altri. Non siete tu lui e altri contro il sistema tradinet.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' la mia scultura preferita in assoluto... una volta che ho visto dal vivo UNA COPIA (non proprio una copia, il modello in gesso dello stesso Canova), sono rimasta impiantata un'ora intera...


con te posso capirlo, ma la scelta di oscuro mi ha lasciata perplessa.
Che ci veda la _pietà_ di _Giotto_?


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> :dorme:


svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa è arrivato l'arrotino


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto: certo che anche se non ve ne può fregare di meno ai miei occhi siete passati da "è un piacere leggere questo forum" a " che palle 'nnaggia a me che ancora lo leggo", semplicemente perchè penso che a 30, 40, 50, 60 etc etc uno un attimo di vita propria dovrebbe averla vissuta e nonostante quello che più o meno tutti quelli che sono qui dentro hanno vissuto, sembra che voi ci campiate, che questa sia la vostra casa, il vostro quartiere la vostra città... quando un utente nuovo scrive per chiedere consiglio, magicamente dopo un tot di post ricomincia la battaglia a suon di rubini e smeraldi!
> dai ragazzi non siamo fumetti, siamo reali, magari se la smettiamo è meglio!


E pensa che questo tuo intervento è passato del tutto inosservato.

La penso come te, peraltro.

Personalmente passa qualsiasi voglia di scrivere di sè.


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> con te posso capirlo, ma la scelta di oscuro mi ha lasciata perplessa.
> Che ci veda la _pietà_ di _Giotto_?



NAUSICA, COME VOLEVASI DIMOSTRARE.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu dici? a me sembra Oscuro e altri contro tebe te ed altri. Non siete tu lui e altri contro il sistema tradinet.


ma no dai, cosa vai dicendo...

:unhappy:

e il 3d si chiama pure Aldrovandi2.

Mi spiace averlo chiuso. Era un bel 3d.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> nAUSICA, COME VOLEVASI DIMOSTRARE.


verde virtuale.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa è arrivato l'arrotino



io avrei una proposta da fare
assumiamo in nero un quotatore che quoti indistintamente tutti i post, così non spariranno le mirabilanti fregnacc...ehm perle che scriviamo!
problemone risolto


cosa diversa è l'incresciosa sparizione degli utenti (e non dei post), ma su questo mi sono già espressa 1000 volte...


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu dici? a me sembra Oscuro e altri contro tebe te ed altri. Non siete tu lui e altri contro il sistema tradinet.



Discutere il sistema non vuol dire abbatterlo o volerlo abbattere :smile:
Al di là di sporadici insulti, ci sono persone che stanno discutendo del sistema di moderazione. A me questo sembra ottimo, considerando, tra l'altro, proprio come tendono a degenerare certi 3D.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E pensa che questo tuo intervento è passato del tutto inosservato.
> 
> La penso come te, peraltro.
> 
> Personalmente passa qualsiasi voglia di scrivere di sè.



ho notato... infatti l'ho scritto che probabilmente non gliene poteva fregare di meno


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non su un tuo post, l'ho letto su un post di Oscuro ... (non ho detto su quale post
> e questo mi fa capire, che tu tiri le tue concluioni e non chiedi, quando non capisci ...)
> ...


Ma perchè è cosi importante capire cho o che cosa...
Io sono del parere che intanto per capirsi bisognerebbe viversi nel reale 
Su quattro righe che un utente scrive qua non si può essere certi di quello che uno realmente è..
Ci si fa un'idea ma poi il tutto si ferma li...
Non credo che nessuno debba dimostrare niente a nessuno 
Almeno questo è quello che penso io...


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E pensa che questo tuo intervento è passato del tutto inosservato.
> 
> La penso come te, peraltro.
> 
> Personalmente passa qualsiasi voglia di scrivere di sè.



quoto...

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> io avrei una proposta da fare
> assumiamo in nero un quotatore che quoti indistintamente tutti i post, così non spariranno le mirabilanti fregnacc...ehm perle che scriviamo!
> problemone risolto
> 
> ...


non ho piu voglia di esprimermi su niente.per oggi è tutto, vostro onore


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> ho notato... infatti l'ho scritto che probabilmente non gliene poteva fregare di meno




per l'appunto


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> quoto...
> 
> :inlove::inlove::inlove:


ciao amor:inlove: :inlove:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho piu voglia di esprimermi su niente.per oggi è tutto, vostro onore


ma cosa ne pensi delle decolletè con le calze pesanti e la gonna?







così
volevo provare...


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ciao amor:inlove: :inlove:



ciao tesoro mio:inlove:

piove e penso a te

anche se c'è il sole


----------



## viola di mare (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cosa ne pensi delle decolletè con le calze pesanti e la gonna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:up: fantastiche e secondo me anche molto sexy


----------



## lothar57 (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Riapro questo 3d,perchè l'argomento può essere interessante,visto che chi l'aveva aperto prima di me,ha pensato bene di chiuderlo dopo aver fatto SPARIRE UN MIO POST,ditemi voi se è un comportamento da donna alla soglia dei 50anni.



Ciao amico..mi tengo fuori dalla vs ''liti'',anche perche'vi stimo entrambi.
La vicenda Aldrovandi..........sempre la solita storia..per due che non meritano la divisa,si butta m...su tutti.E naturalmente i rossi.ci stanno sguazzando...il povero servo di partito che governa BO,addirittura ha dato la cittadinanza onoraria,alla madre........dimenticando che con il buonismo comunista,la citta'e' diventata preda dei delinquenti.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up: fantastiche e secondo me anche molto sexy



sembra anche a me!

ma tu le metteresti?


----------



## Minerva (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cosa ne pensi delle decolletè con le calze pesanti e la gonna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi fanno cagare


----------



## viola di mare (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> sembra anche a me!
> 
> ma tu le metteresti?


io decisamente si le metterò sicuramente!

amo molto i tacchi e questo abbinamento secondo me è molto carino :up:


----------



## viola di mare (8 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi fanno cagare



nooooooo perchè?


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cosa ne pensi delle decolletè con le calze pesanti e la gonna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





free ha detto:


> ciao tesoro mio:inlove:
> 
> piove e penso a te
> 
> anche se c'è il sole


Qui c'è brutto ma penso a te comunque :inlove:

Diciamo che sono meno ammazzasesso di un gambaletto
ma con le tue gambe staranno dio :inlove:

al limite puoi prendere i miei di calzettoni, quelli di lanone col buchetto sul mignolino


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma cosa ne pensi delle decolletè con le calze pesanti e la gonna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma le gambe a destra sono di un uomo. Diversamente meglio che le copra.


----------



## viola di mare (8 Aprile 2013)

sicuramente anche di questo messaggio non ve ne fregherà nulla ma *vi saluto*, la vita reale mi aspetta 
baci!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sicuramente anche di questo messaggio non ve ne fregherà nulla ma *vi saluto*, la vita reale mi aspetta
> baci!!!


ciaooo:smile:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma le gambe a destra sono di un uomo. Diversamente meglio che le copra.



lascia stare questi dettagli insignificanti e di' la tua!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> lascia stare questi dettagli insignificanti e di' la tua!


non mi piace questa moda. Neanche l'aragosta col tartufo mi ispira, però, checchè ne dica Vissani.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Qui c'è brutto ma penso a te comunque :inlove:
> 
> Diciamo che sono meno ammazzasesso di un gambaletto
> ma con le tue gambe staranno dio :inlove:
> ...



grazie amore:inlove:

che figata!


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi piace questa moda. Neanche l'aragosta col tartufo mi ispira, però, checchè ne dica Vissani.



il bagno è occupato da Minerva

:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *mi fanno cagare*





viola di mare ha detto:


> io decisamente si le metterò sicuramente!
> 
> amo molto i tacchi e questo abbinamento secondo me è molto carino :up:


@ min :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Anche la versione maschile non è male:



:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> possibile che due persone due trovino sgradevole parlare dell'eutanasia?
> strano.rimane il fattoche trovo poco democratico che due persone decidano per tutti





Minerva ha detto:


> se ci si prende la responsabilitàdi cancellare bisognerebbe anche assumersi la semplice incombenza di metterci la faccia perché altrimenti basta l'antipatia a motivare tizio a cliccare stoltamente.
> magari mi sbaglio ma mi pareva di aver capito chec'è anche un discorso di potenza del rosso .
> cagate su cagate, per me.


Quoto



Tebe ha detto:


> quibb mi sembra avesse spiegato proprio a te e in merito alla stessa cosa che prima era così, non erano anonime e succedeva sempre un bordello peggio di adesso.
> quindi è stato cambiato perchè il forum era invivibile.


No non era peggiore di adesso, secondo me. Il problema era che io potevo darti un rosso e firmarmi con un altro nick
Ora va bene, così pugnali alle spalle e non dai motivazione. Crei scompiglio rubinando facendo ricadere la "colpa" tra altri e c'è chi ci sguazza bellamente



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dato che tu stai sulle balle ad ambetre, è comunque più difficile che becchino tutti e tre lo stesso post, posto che si mettano a rubinarti per prima cosa la mattina dopo il caffè, a prescindere.


Io ricevo 2/3 rossi alla stessa ora...nulla è impossibile



Lui ha detto:


> sto dando alcuni rossi. non per i concetti espressi, io penso che ciascuno possa dore ciò che vuole giusto o sbgaliato che sia, ma per il solo fatto che state dando luogo ad un'altra lotta interna.
> Buon divertimento.



Tu forse scherzi, ma ti assicuro che c'è chi lo fa
A me solo verdi vero?:inlove:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> @ min :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Anche la versione maschile non è male:
> 
> ...



in germania..... :bleah:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anche qui però ci si riesce solo perchè le persone lo permettono.
Se arriva un rosso e te ne freghi o, meglio ancora, ci rifletti un attimo e POI te ne freghi, questo "potere" di creare casini se ne va a farsi benedire.

A me cmq la situazione sembra migliore adesso. Parere personale.


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sicuramente anche di questo messaggio non ve ne fregherà nulla ma *vi saluto*, la vita reale mi aspetta
> baci!!!


Ciao!


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> @ min :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Anche la versione maschile non è male:
> 
> ...


:bleah:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

mi sembra di capire che nemmeno agli uomini piacciano!:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra di capire che nemmeno agli uomini piacciano!:unhappy:


fanno cagare


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :bleah:



Simyyyyyy!

tu che ne dici?

ecco

c'è la coda!


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> Simyyyyyy!
> 
> tu che ne dici?


per me vanno bene per un'adolescente...
io non li metterei..


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra di capire che nemmeno agli uomini piacciano!:unhappy:


Il sandalo col calzino è oggettivamente un non senso. Eroticamente parlando poi, va a coprire proprio la caviglia ed il piede...:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Scusa oscuro,come mai quell' avatar?


Prego,come mai questo avatar?rappresento la parte buona del forum,la parte sana,un angelo nell'eterna lotta contro il male....


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me solo verdi vero?:inlove:



se lo meriti si, altrimenti una sculacciata non te la toglie nessuno; io sono obbiettivo, anche verso gli affetti: SALLO.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego,come mai questo avatar?rappresento la parte buona del forum,la parte sana,un angelo nell'eterna lotta contro il male....



Io adoro quella statua.
Ma è Amore che bacia Psiche, la quale mannaggia a lei lo guarda nonostante la proibizione. E che perderà tutto ciò che ha a causa di quella curiosità.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

è un po' il gioco dei contrasti, secondo me

una cosa "rustica" con una elegante

boh, non so, forse bisognerebbe vedere volta per volta...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Anche qui però ci si riesce solo perchè le persone lo permettono.
> *Se arriva un rosso e te ne freghi o, meglio ancora, ci rifletti un attimo e POI te ne freghi, questo "potere" di creare casini se ne va a farsi benedire.
> 
> A me cmq la situazione sembra migliore adesso. Parere personale.


Vero. ma se si volesse questo scompiglio potrebbe non esserci


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego,come mai questo avatar?rappresento la parte buona del forum,la parte sana,un angelo nell'eterna lotta contro il male....


quindi quella figura sotto è il male?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> fanno cagare


Quoto


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego,come mai questo avatar?rappresento la parte buona del forum,la parte sana,un angelo nell'eterna lotta contro il male....


Quelli sono Amore e Psiche, Oscù:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra di capire che nemmeno agli uomini piacciano!:unhappy:


è come se avesse fatto qualcosa con premura e si fosse dimenticata di tirarle su.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Lotahr*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao amico..mi tengo fuori dalla vs ''liti'',anche perche'vi stimo entrambi.
> La vicenda Aldrovandi..........sempre la solita storia..per due che non meritano la divisa,si butta m...su tutti.E naturalmente i rossi.ci stanno sguazzando...il povero servo di partito che governa BO,addirittura ha dato la cittadinanza onoraria,alla madre........dimenticando che con il buonismo comunista,la citta'e' diventata preda dei delinquenti.


Ci stimi entrambi?Cazzo lothar sei il classico democristiano!:rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Prego,come mai questo avatar?rappresento la parte buona del forum,la parte sana,un angelo nell'eterna lotta contro il male....



ciao Oscuro, hai dei calzettoni da calcio che ti avanzano per caso??

e scusa se ti messo ot nel 3d!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> se lo meriti si, altrimenti una sculacciata non te la toglie nessuno; io sono obbiettivo, anche verso gli affetti: SALLO.



Era ovviamente una battuta.......
Sono obiettiva anch'io SALLO



e comunque anche la sculacciata ha il suo perchè


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è come se avesse fatto qualcosa con premura e si fosse dimenticata di tirarle su.



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Accidenti Nausi...volevo sapere la storia secondo Oscuro

anche perchè io continuo a vederci la pietà di Giotto


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


eh lo so... ma io sono per le autoreggenti


----------



## UltimoSangre (8 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> in germania..... :bleah:






devo convertirmi al calzetto + sandalo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eh lo so... ma io sono per le autoreggenti


:up:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è come se avesse fatto qualcosa con premura e si fosse dimenticata di tirarle su.



ma mica è obbligatorio che le calze stiano su...

quelle sono le mutande!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Accidenti Nausi...volevo sapere la storia secondo Oscuro
> 
> anche perchè io continuo a vederci la pietà di Giotto


Tebe mi piaceva un avatar con un angelo punto.Se fossi stato stronzo come te ne avrei messo un altro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io adoro quella statua.
> Ma è Amore che bacia Psiche, la quale mannaggia a lei lo guarda nonostante la proibizione. E che perderà tutto ciò che ha a causa di quella curiosità.


Mi pareva si fossero sposati alla fine, dopo tutto il casino della discesa agli inferi. Ah, ma tu in quel senso dicevi che aveva perso tutto?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe mi piaceva un avatar con un angelo punto.Se fossi stato stronzo come te ne avrei messo un altro.



Ma non è un angelo. E' Amore, o Cupido, come preferisci chiamarlo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ciao Oscuro, hai dei calzettoni da calcio che ti avanzano per caso??
> 
> e scusa se ti messo ot nel 3d!


No,e comunque ti piace il giallo fosforescente?:rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi sembra di capire che nemmeno agli uomini piacciano!:unhappy:


aiutoooooooooooo
le calze con i sandali
sono una delle cose più anti-estetiche
che esistano


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,e comunque ti piace il giallo fosforescente?:rotfl:



tantissimo...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

:rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> aiutoooooooooooo
> le calze con i sandali
> sono una delle cose più anti-estetiche
> che esistano



mi state facendo passare la fantasia!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non è un angelo. E' Amore, o Cupido, come preferisci chiamarlo.


Eros che dona l'immortalità a Psiche non lo chiamerei con il nome romano perchè da quando si è chiamato Cupido è diventato solo un gossipparo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Nausicaa*



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma non è un angelo. E' Amore, o Cupido, come preferisci chiamarlo.


Mi piaceva quella figura angelica che tanto mi assomiglia....Adesso vogliamo fare un affare di stato per il mio avatar?tanto tebe aspetta solo quello,fra un opera di volontariato,e un tump non vede ora di squartarmi le palle,e finisce sempre con le chiappe allessate.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi pareva si fossero sposati alla fine, dopo tutto il casino della discesa agli inferi. Ah, ma tu in quel senso dicevi che aveva perso tutto?



Di ogni mito antico ne esistono diverse versioni. Quello di Arianna, forse, è quello che ne ha di più.

Ma una versione del mito di Amore e Psiche è che i due si separano dopo che lei lo guarda. Avevano tutto... lei viveva in uno splendido palazzo, servita e riverita, e la notte, col buio, il suo sposo -poichè si erano sposati- arrivava e la amava. Ma lei non doveva mai vederlo, e non sapeva neppure chi lui fosse.
Una notte, bruciando di curiosità, lei preparò una lucerna...


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eros che dona l'immortalità a Psiche non lo chiamerei con il nome romano perchè da quando si è chiamato Cupido è diventato solo un gossipparo.


Mi riferisco al titolo della statua, che è appunto Amore e Psiche. Ho specificato Cupido per distinguerlo da semplice "angelo".
Poi, sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Flavia (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi state facendo passare la fantasia!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> tantissimo...:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> :rotfl:


Fattene una ragione ho anche gli scarpini gialli fosforescenti,maglietta nike fosforescente,pantaloncini neri con riga gialla.Ti piace?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi piaceva quella figura angelica che tanto mi assomiglia....Adesso vogliamo fare un affare di stato per il mio avatar?tanto tebe aspetta solo quello,fra un opera di volontariato,e un tump non vede ora di squartarmi le palle,e finisce sempre con le chiappe allessate.


Nessun affare di stato. E' una opera che amo, e ho seguito la mia natura di maestrina saccente. Senza scherzo :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Di ogni mito antico ne esistono diverse versioni. Quello di Arianna, forse, è quello che ne ha di più.
> 
> Ma una versione del mito di Amore e Psiche è che i due si separano dopo che lei lo guarda. Avevano tutto... lei viveva in uno splendido palazzo, servita e riverita, e la notte, col buio, il suo sposo -poichè si erano sposati- arrivava e la amava. Ma lei non doveva mai vederlo, e non sapeva neppure chi lui fosse.
> Una notte, bruciando di curiosità, lei preparò una lucerna...


Sì la storia la so, credo però che la versione del Canova non si ispirasse alle Metamorfosi di Apuleio, ma alla versione più recente, nella quale Eros sveglia Psiche e le fa dono dell'immortalità.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fattene una ragione ho anche gli scarpini gialli fosforescenti,maglietta nike fosforescente,pantaloncini neri con riga gialla.Ti piace?


L'APE MAYA


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì la storia la so, credo però che la versione del Canova non si ispirasse alle Metamorfosi di Apuleio, ma alla versione più recente, nella quale Eros sveglia Psiche e le fa dono dell'immortalità.


Dici?
Può essere, mi documenterò, grazie.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tebe mi piaceva un avatar con un angelo punto.Se fossi stato stronzo come te ne avrei messo un altro.


avevo il dubbio infatti.
Grazie per avermelo fugato


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> L'APE MAYA


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

DA WIKIPEDIA

*Amore* e *Psiche* sono i due protagonisti di una nota storia narrata da Apuleio all'interno della sua opera _Le Metamorfosi_, anche se è considerata risalire ad una tradizione orale antecedente all'autore.
Nella vicenda narrata da Apuleio, Psiche, mortale dalla bellezza eguale a Venere, diventa sposa di Amore-Cupido senza tuttavia sapere chi sia il marito, che le si presenta solo nell'oscurità della notte. Scoperta su istigazione delle invidiose sorelle la sua identità, è costretta, prima di potere ricongiungersi al suo divino consorte, a effettuare una serie di prove, al termine delle quali otterrà l'immortalità. Altre versioni, differenti da quella di Apuleio, narrano invece la morte della ragazza prima dell'ultima prova.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amore_e_Psiche


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fattene una ragione ho anche gli scarpini gialli fosforescenti,maglietta nike fosforescente,pantaloncini neri con riga gialla.Ti piace?



tipo l'ape maia?:rotfl:

sì, mi piace l'abbigliamento sportivo coloratissimo, pure io ho le braghe da sci gialle e la giacca lilla


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



Simy ha detto:


> L'APE MAYA


Con un pungiglione enorme però...!


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)




----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> avevi il dubbio infatti.
> Grazie per avermelo fugato


Ma prego per te questo e altro.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*sbricio*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma come vi piace prendermi per il culo....:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dici?
> Può essere, mi documenterò, grazie.


Era il contrario, scusa E' proprio la versione di Apuleio che finisce bene mentre quelle più recenti finiscono con il suicidio di Psiche. Mi è venuto in mente un ricordo del liceo e sono andata a verificare.


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> tipo *l'ape maia*?:rotfl:
> 
> sì, mi piace l'abbigliamento sportivo coloratissimo, pure io ho le braghe da sci gialle e la giacca lilla


l'ho scritto prima io


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sienne*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Era il contrario, scusa E' proprio la versione di Apuleio che finisce bene mentre quelle più recenti finiscono con il suicidio di Psiche. Mi è venuto in mente un ricordo del liceo e sono andata a verificare.


mi sa che cambio avatar.....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> l'ho scritto prima io


Vantati pure.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma come vi piace prendermi per il culo....:rotfl:


ora OBBLIGATORIAMENTE devi cambiare avatar... giàssai...


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> l'ho scritto prima io



sì ho visto


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vantati pure.......


:kiss:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Aprile 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> View attachment 6866
> 
> 
> 
> devo convertirmi al calzetto + sandalo


hai dimenticato il portafoglio gonfio...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*desso*



Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:


Contenti?tutto sto casino per un avatar.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Occhiverdi*



OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> hai dimenticato il portafoglio gonfio...


Buona sera.Di te mi fido,sto meglio così?


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Contenti?tutto sto casino per un avatar.



oddio per un momento ho temuto che ti mettessi l'apemaia!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> oddio per un momento ho temuto che ti mettessi l'apemaia!:rotfl:


Fra le mie tantissime qualità,c'è anche quella di sapermi prendere per il culo da solo.


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Contenti?tutto sto casino per un avatar.


Ora ti vedo meglio. E' come quando qualcuno diceva ad Ultimo che era meglio prima.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Lui ha detto:


> Ora ti vedo meglio. E' come quando qualcuno diceva ad Ultimo che era meglio prima.


A me piaceva com'era alla fine....


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra le mie tantissime qualità,c'è anche quella di sapermi prendere per il culo da solo.


Ma allora è vero che devi farti operare e subito. Però se ci pensi è per te un vantaggio.


----------



## Lui (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piaceva com'era alla fine....


e lo immagino, t'ha mostrato le palle!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra le mie tantissime qualità,c'è anche quella di sapermi prendere per il culo da solo.


ma non è che vai a giocare vestito così?


----------



## gas (8 Aprile 2013)

*oscuro*

stai meglio con l'abito della festa  :rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

ma l'avete sentito Ultimo?


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> oddio per un momento ho temuto che ti mettessi l'apemaia!:rotfl:


pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma l'avete sentito Ultimo?


sì


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> pure io :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



col pungiglione! :rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì



:smile:

un saluto, se ti capita


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> :smile:
> 
> un saluto, se ti capita


certamente


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

*OSCURO RISPOSTA PRECEDENTE 3D*



oscuro ha detto:


> Riapro questo 3d,perchè l'argomento può essere interessante,visto che chi l'aveva aperto prima di me,ha pensato bene di chiuderlo dopo aver fatto SPARIRE UN MIO POST,ditemi voi se è un comportamento da donna alla soglia dei 50anni.


riporto in parte quello che avevi scritto DE LA:smile: per risponderti:





oscuro ha detto:


> *Per fiammetta*:Io ho un 'altra teoria sulla polizia di stato.Dal mio punto di vista è stato un'errore smilitalizzarla con la legge 121-81,il risultato è che oggi la polizia di stato non è ne carne ne pesce.la conseguenza e che una parte dei suoi dipendenti pensano di essere normali impiegati statali,e sono entrati in amministrazione pensando di essere entrati nelle poste e telegrafi.Purtroppo la strada fa una dura selezione,e quando si è in strada armati e chiamati a gestire situazioni e dinamiche che nessuno ti insegna durante un corso di pochi mesi,si è soli e ci si affida, al buon senso che non tutti hanno.In definitiva sarebbe buona cosa ammettere gli errori e chiedere scusa.Ma oggi è merce rara,purtroppo.



Concordo in linea di massima con quello che hai scritto e ribadisco che tenere l'attenzione così alta sui 4 condannati da parte del sindacato autonomo non li agevola ...anzi, tant'è che il giudice che si doveva pronunciare sugli arresti domiciliari per i due in carcere a Ferrara li ha negati, per amor di verità solo 3 sono in carcere la donna è agli arresti domiciliari. Ora vado a leggere ALDOVRANDI 2 (la vendetta:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Oggi ditaloni, fave fresce e ricotta.
> 
> Buon pranzo.


bboooniiiiii


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me le fave non piacciono.Le fave e pecorino o a pecorino poi ancora meno...!


ma stai a scherza??? ti darei un rosso solo per questo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ah già non do ne rossi ne verdi ... però cappero che non ti piaccion fave a pecorino:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non eri tema ...
> 
> ...


ma come fate a sapere chi manda a chi... ma avete gli agenti 007???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl mio Dioooooo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (8 Aprile 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto: certo che anche se non ve ne può fregare di meno ai miei occhi siete passati da "è un piacere leggere questo forum" a " che palle 'nnaggia a me che ancora lo leggo", semplicemente perchè penso che a 30, 40, 50, 60 etc etc uno un attimo di vita propria dovrebbe averla vissuta e nonostante quello che più o meno tutti quelli che sono qui dentro hanno vissuto, sembra che voi ci campiate, che questa sia la vostra casa, il vostro quartiere la vostra città... quando un utente nuovo scrive per chiedere consiglio, magicamente dopo un tot di post ricomincia la battaglia a suon di rubini e smeraldi!
> dai ragazzi non siamo fumetti, siamo reali, magari se la smettiamo è meglio!





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> E pensa che questo tuo intervento è passato del tutto inosservato.
> 
> La penso come te, peraltro.
> 
> Personalmente passa qualsiasi voglia di scrivere di sè.


No, non è passato inosservato.
Stavo scorrendo le pagine prima di quotarlo per vedere chi se ne fosse accorto ed ecco qua US.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Comunque, Oscuro, abbiamo fatto una prova: due rubini e sparisce il post, se è il primo del 3d, tutto il 3d. Probabilmente tu ne vedi solo uno perchè il secondo, visto che è sparito il riferimento, non è più visibile.


No. Io ho avuto due rossi per lo tesso post (non avevo scritto niente di che, ma le opinioni sono varie) e non è sparito il post.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eh lo so... ma io sono per le autoreggenti


:up::up::up::up::up:hip hip urrà


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:hip hip urrà


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Vabbè*

Comunque abbiamo capito...,ringraziamo free,sbriciolata,e simy che hanno portato una ventata di allegria per far finire i litigi.Grazie,ma non è che prendendomi per il culo, si risolvono certe questioni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


è che odio i collant e "reggo" i gambaletti solo con i pantaloni... ma è una fatica


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Io ho avuto due rossi per lo tesso post (non avevo scritto niente di che, ma le opinioni sono varie) e non è sparito il post.


perchè non è stato raggiunto il punteggio di 10: o sullo stesso post ti sono arrivati anche verdi, oppure i tuoi disapprovatori sono dei pischelli del forum:smile:

... io invece sono vecchia e POTENTE....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Io ho avuto due rossi per lo tesso post (non avevo scritto niente di che, ma le opinioni sono varie) e non è sparito il post.



Dipende anche dalla potenza di click.
Se i due utenti assieme ti hanno tolto meno di 10 punti, ecco che rimane.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> è che odio i collant e "reggo"* i gambaletti* solo con i pantaloni... ma è una fatica



ORRORE:unhappy:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque abbiamo capito...,ringraziamo free,sbriciolata,e simy che hanno portato una ventata di allegria per far finire i litigi.Grazie,ma non è che prendendomi per il culo, si risolvono certe questioni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



perchè no?


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè non è stato raggiunto il punteggio di 10: o sullo stesso post ti sono arrivati anche verdi, oppure i tuoi disapprovatori sono dei pischelli del forum:smile:
> 
> ... io invece sono vecchia e POTENTE....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ups, avevi già spiegato :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè non è stato raggiunto il punteggio di 10: o sullo stesso post ti sono arrivati anche verdi, oppure i tuoi disapprovatori sono dei pischelli del forum:smile:
> 
> ... io invece sono vecchia e POTENTE....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Urca c'è pure il punteggio?! Troppo complicato! :nuke:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque abbiamo capito...,ringraziamo free,sbriciolata,e simy che hanno portato una ventata di allegria per far finire i litigi.Grazie,ma non è che prendendomi per il culo, si risolvono certe questioni...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oscuro, io ho un problema.



sono serissima.



io adesso ti vedo così: e la cosa mi turba alquanto.
Credo di aver preso una sbandata.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Quindi c'è un certo nonnismo? Un nuovo può essere insultato e non succede nulla, se non viene sostenuto dai vecchi; mentre un vecchio è intoccabile? Prendo nota.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Io ho avuto due rossi per lo tesso post (non avevo scritto niente di che, ma le opinioni sono varie) e non è sparito il post.


perchè lo stesso post ha ricevuto più verdi magari


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ORRORE:unhappy:


sacrilegiooooo appena arriva un pò di caldo...SANDALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Sbiciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oscuro, io ho un problema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sbriciolata,se andassi a giocare a pallone vestito in quel modo,credo che non entrerei in campo,e passerei tutto il tempo a raccogliere saponette nei cessi degli spogliatoi.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè lo stesso post ha ricevuto più verdi


No. Non lo ricordo più ma era un post insignificante (tipo questo ) non c'era ragione che prendesse rossi ma neppure verdi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Non lo ricordo più ma era un post insignificante (tipo questo ) non c'era ragione che prendesse rossi ma neppure verdi.


Adesso lasciamo stare le mie discussioni fra me e quella simpaticona di tebe,ma sto sistema è proprio nà cazzata.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi c'è un certo nonnismo? Un nuovo può essere insultato e non succede nulla, se non viene sostenuto dai vecchi; mentre un vecchio è intoccabile? Prendo nota.



Brava
Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo
Ho sempre pensato che il mio peso debba essere uguale a quello di tutti gli altri utenti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata,se andassi a giocare a pallone vestito in quel modo,credo che non entrerei in campo,e passerei tutto il tempo a raccogliere saponette nei cessi degli spogliatoi.


con quelle cosce, ce credo


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Brava
> Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo
> Ho sempre pensato che il mio peso debba essere uguale a quello di tutti gli altri utenti.


Male (e non c'entra nulla il nonnismo reale o presunto).


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Brava
> Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo
> Ho sempre pensato che il mio peso debba essere uguale a quello di tutti gli altri utenti.



quanto pesi?

:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male (e non c'entra nulla il nonnismo reale o presunto).


Male cosa?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> con quelle cosce, ce credo


Non è presunzione ma le mie gambe sono proprio così.:up:Mai raccolto saponette però...!:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> quanto pesi?
> 
> :rotfl:


Nel reale troppo, e probabilmente anche nel forum


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Brava
> Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo
> Ho sempre pensato che il mio peso debba essere uguale a quello di tutti gli altri utenti.


Io peso di più.....


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Non lo ricordo più ma era un post insignificante (tipo questo ) non c'era ragione che prendesse rossi ma neppure verdi.






Tradileaks  è tornato.
I cattivi stanno affilando le armi.


Paura.


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Male cosa?


Che consideri te stessa al pari di altri utenti. Tsk.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che consideri te stessa al pari di altri utenti. Tsk.



in effetti tu pesi di più

:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Brava
> Inutile dire che non sono d'accordo
> Ho sempre pensato che il mio peso debba essere uguale a quello di tutti gli altri utenti.


Ah beh, se Admin vuole riazzerare di nuovo i contatori per me non ci sono problemi. Tra l'altro, di norma, uso il sistema spesso solo per riequilibrare certi attacchi, specie verso gli utenti nuovi, diversamente di approvare spesso mi dimentico perchè è più importante scriverlo, secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che consideri te stessa al pari di altri utenti. Tsk.


Perchè non dovrei?
Se parliamo in punti di valutazione, perchè devo pensare che il mio giudizio su un post sia più importante di quello di Brunetta o di Viola o che ne so?
Il fatto che io sia qui da più tempo non fa di me una persona con più capacità di giudizio


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



free ha detto:


> in effetti tu pesi di più
> 
> :rotfl:


Si ha un sedere molto capiente.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti tu pesi di più
> 
> :rotfl:


Perchè lui è Mureno


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti tu pesi di più
> 
> :rotfl:


Ah, sicuro.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non dovrei?
> Se parliamo in punti di valutazione, perchè devo pensare che il mio giudizio su un post sia più importante di quello di Brunetta o di Viola o che ne so?
> Il fatto che io sia qui da più tempo non fa di me una persona con più capacità di giudizio


Però il mio giudizio non può essere come il vostro dai...!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah beh, se Admin vuole riazzerare di nuovo i contatori per me non ci sono problemi. Tra l'altro, di norma, uso il sistema spesso solo per riequilibrare certi attacchi, specie verso gli utenti nuovi, diversamente di approvare spesso mi dimentico perchè è più importante scriverlo, secondo me.


Non credo li abbia mai azzerati, aveva semplicemente tolto un tot numero di punti. Poi ha tolto la possibilità di vedere così nessuno ora sa quanto pesa, e allo stesso tempo non ha i modo di verificare il tuo reale punteggio


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però il mio giudizio non può essere come il vostro dai...!



Parlavo di me
Tu si sa che sei troppo importante e saggio per essere parificato a noi


----------



## Simy (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è presunzione ma le mie gambe sono proprio così.:up:Mai raccolto saponette però...!:rotfl:



ma perchè scrivi sempre Simy... 'zzo c'entro io :rotfl::rotfl::sonar::sonar:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo di me
> Tu si sa che sei troppo importante e saggio per essere parificato a noi



'O Professore


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè non dovrei?
> Se parliamo in punti di valutazione, perchè devo pensare che il mio giudizio su un post sia più importante di quello di Brunetta o di Viola o che ne so?
> Il fatto che io sia qui da più tempo non fa di me una persona con più capacità di giudizio


Non c'entra da quanto sei qui, piuttosto quello che leggi dagli altri, in genere. Vabbè, niente. T'ho scritto che sei innocua, no?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non c'entra da quanto sei qui, piuttosto quello che leggi dagli altri, in genere. Vabbè, niente. *T'ho scritto che sei innocua, no*?



Si parecchie volte
:smile:

Ma io al tuo posto non ne sarei così convinto


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè scrivi sempre Simy... 'zzo c'entro io :rotfl::rotfl::sonar::sonar:



sei la segretaria scusa

mettigli il timbro!

non ti dico dove:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si parecchie volte
> :smile:
> 
> Ma io al tuo posto non ne sarei così convinto


Massì. Altro che no.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Maaa...perché non nominate un collegio di saggi qui del forum per studiare una nuova legge elettorale ???? :rotfl::rotfl: Scusate l'OT ma questo sistema di verdi e rossi a me fa morire :carneval: e comunque manca il giallo... Sappiatelo


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> sei la segretaria scusa
> 
> mettigli il timbro!
> 
> non ti dico dove:rotfl:


Ci vuole un timbrone allora....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maaa...perché non nominate un collegio di saggi qui del forum per studiare una nuova legge elettorale ???? :rotfl::rotfl: Scusate l'OT ma questo sistema di verdi e rossi a me fa morire :carneval: e comunque manca il giallo... Sappiatelo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Quoto e se posso approvo


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci vuole un timbrone allora....


Culone?????


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maaa...perché non nominate un collegio di saggi qui del forum per studiare una nuova legge elettorale ???? :rotfl::rotfl: Scusate l'OT ma questo sistema di verdi e rossi a me fa morire :carneval: e comunque manca il giallo... Sappiatelo


Io credo che basterei io.Un pò di pulizia non guasterebbe.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Culone?????


Non proprio...!:rotfl:


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maaa...*perché non nominate un collegio di saggi qui del forum* per studiare una nuova legge elettorale ???? :rotfl::rotfl: Scusate l'OT ma questo sistema di verdi e rossi a me fa morire :carneval: e comunque manca il giallo... Sappiatelo



non si può, temo
a meno che non  si voglia scatenare la terza guerra mondiale


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che basterei io.Un pò di pulizia non guasterebbe.


Va bene saggio snocciola sta legge elettorale e inserisci il giallo nel semaforo delle appr/disappr


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non proprio...!:rotfl:


Furbettoooo


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va bene saggio snocciola sta legge elettorale e inserisci il giallo nel semaforo delle appr/disappr


la mia onestà intellettuanale è fuori discussione,deciderei tutto io.commuterei ogni pena io.pensateci:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> non si può, temo
> a meno che non  si voglia scatenare la terza guerra mondiale


Ma infatti la mia e considerazione era un tanti nello sarcastica ... Sorry... È che a leggere tutte ste regoline, due rossi per cancellare, la somma algebrica tra rossi e verdi per mantenere o cancellare, il peso specifico di ogni utente a me è venuto il mal di testa :rotfl::rotfl: però continuate pure e la regola del forum e va benissimo  nulla da eccepire se non che mi limiterò ad esporre direttamente ed in chiaro le mie deduzioni e/o valutazioni in base a ciò che leggo :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (8 Aprile 2013)

Comunque mi fate senso quando finisce a tarallucci e vino. Vi odio TUTTI.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> la mia onestà intellettuanale è fuori discussione,deciderei tutto io.commuterei ogni pena io.pensateci:up:


Ma cosa avevi scritto nel post fantasma? In quello che è rimasto eri molto equilibrato (sorprendentemente :mexican.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> la mia onestà intellettuanale è fuori discussione,deciderei tutto io.commuterei ogni pena io.pensateci:up:


Fortuna che è intellettuanale  se no mi spaventavo sul serio


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque mi fate senso quando finisce a tarallucci e vino. Vi odio TUTTI.


anche me?

Da quando ho scoperto che ti chiami Mureno...



Bona sta maria. Quasi quasi provo ad estrarre il thc così lo metto nella sigaretta elettronica.
Ora cerco in internet.
Secondo me gli americani ci sono già arrivati.
O i colombiani


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

Mi pare di capire che in pochi leggono i regolamenti 
Di conseguenza non sappiano come funziona il sistema ...
in quasi tutti i fourm funzione allo stesso modo non è che c'è da farsi il problema che siano delle vendette personali
e neanche che un utente abbia più punti reputazione perchè a piu o meno peso di un altro..
I punti reputazione  sono punti di coefficiente che possono aumentare il potere degli incrementi di punti. Questi punti  sono attribuiti per criteri di merito. Uno criterio è la quantità di post scritti, uno ogni 750 post. L’altro criterio è la quantità di punti di reputazione guadagnati, uno ogni 100 punti.
Per esempio: un utente che ha al suo attivo 1600 post si ritrova con un Power Rep di 3 (1 di base + 2 per ogni 750 post). Perciò quando cliccherà su un “Approva”, assegnerà non 1 ma bensì 3 punti.
Oppure: un utente che ha al suo attivo 325 punti si ritrova con un punti reputazione di 4 (1 di base + 3 per ogni 100 punti). Perciò quando cliccherà su un “Approva”, assegnerà non 1 ma bensì 4 punti.


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti la mia e considerazione era un tanti nello sarcastica ... Sorry... È che a leggere tutte ste regoline, due rossi per cancellare, la somma algebrica tra rossi e verdi per mantenere o cancellare, il peso specifico di ogni utente a me è venuto il mal di testa :rotfl::rotfl: però continuate pure e la regola del forum e va benissimo  nulla da eccepire se non che mi limiterò ad esporre direttamente ed in chiaro le mie deduzioni e/o valutazioni in base a ciò che leggo :smile:



se si immerge un utente in acqua, prima che affoghi, si può facilmente sapere il suo peso specifico
direi di introdurlo nei cerimoniali di benvenuto ai nuovi
e che ce vo'?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Brunetta*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa avevi scritto nel post fantasma? In quello che è rimasto eri molto equilibrato (sorprendentemente :mexican.


Io sono una persona estremamente equilibrata,nel post fantasma avevo scritto cose sensate,è stato fatto sparire per questo.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> se si immerge un utente in acqua, prima che affoghi, si può facilmente sapere il suo peso specifico
> direi di introdurlo nei cerimoniali di benvenuto ai nuovi
> e che ce vo'?:rotfl:


Così affogo di sicuro :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fortuna che è intellettuanale  se no mi spaventavo sul serio


io mi propongo,non credo ci sia persona più qualificata di me.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Maaa...perché non nominate un collegio di saggi qui del forum per studiare una nuova legge elettorale ???? :rotfl::rotfl: Scusate l'OT ma questo sistema di verdi e rossi a me fa morire :carneval: e comunque manca il giallo... Sappiatelo



però c'è il grigio ...
va bene lo stesso:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi pare di capire che in pochi leggono i regolamenti
> Di conseguenza non sappiano come funziona il sistema ...
> in quasi tutti i fourm funzione allo stesso modo non è che c'è da farsi il problema che siano delle vendette personali
> e neanche che un utente abbia più punti reputazione perchè a piu o meno peso di un altro..
> ...


Sei matematica?


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa avevi scritto nel post fantasma? In quello che è rimasto eri molto equilibrato (sorprendentemente :mexican.


aveva fatto il solito attacco a me che non centrava nulla con il 3d di Aldrovandi.
Ho giudicato fosse troppo.
Gli avevo già chiesto di lasciare fuori di lì le sue guerre, ma  non è successo.
Chiederei ad Admin di farlo riapparire e mi sono pentita di non averlo quotato.
Era semplicemente spazzatura.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono una persona estremamente equilibrata,nel post fantasma avevo scritto cose sensate,è stato fatto sparire per questo.:rotfl:


Ci credo :sonar::mexican:. Si può cambiare il titolo della discussione? Mi sembra fuori luogo cazzeggiare con questo titolo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Mi*



Tebe ha detto:


> aveva fatto il solito attacco a me che non centrava nulla con il 3d di Aldrovandi.
> Ho giudicato fosse troppo.
> Gli avevo già chiesto di lasciare fuori di lì le sue guerre, ma  non è successo.
> Chiederei ad Admin di farlo riapparire e mi sono pentita di non averlo quotato.
> Era semplicemente spazzatura.


mi spiace aver ferito il tuo animo sensibile.....


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Così affogo di sicuro :rotfl::rotfl:



vabbè ma tu mica sei nuova, chettefrega?

i vecchi utenti possono essere anche stronzi, no?


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Hai*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci credo :sonar::mexican:. Si può cambiare il titolo della discussione? Mi sembra fuori luogo cazzeggiare con questo titolo.


hai ragione.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma tu mica sei nuova, chettefrega?
> 
> i vecchi utenti possono essere anche stronzi, no?


Be' sono quasi nuova febbraio/ aprile, sono una pischella


----------



## free (8 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Be' sono quasi nuova febbraio/ aprile, sono una pischella



allora puoi essere stronza solo un po'


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> aveva fatto il solito attacco a me che non centrava nulla con il 3d di Aldrovandi.
> Ho giudicato fosse troppo.
> Gli avevo già chiesto di lasciare fuori di lì le sue guerre, ma  non è successo.
> Chiederei ad Admin di farlo riapparire e mi sono pentita di non averlo quotato.
> Era semplicemente spazzatura.


Bisognerebbe non litigare e se non si riesce a farne a meno bisognerebbe farlo in discussioni che lo possono sopportare. Ad esempio io ho trovato fastidiose le pagine di cazzeggio nel 3d di Circe. Non l'ho neanche scritto perché pensavo che avrebbe potuto suscitare polemiche che sarebbero state sempre fuori luogo. E' un'opinione del tutto personale.


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> mi spiace aver ferito il tuo animo sensibile.....



hai ferito il 3d non me.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei matematica?


Si ...
Pero parte del post l'ho copiato da regolamento mica me lo sono inventato


Diciamo che da quel che ho capito io se tutti fossimo in grado di moderarci un sistema non servirebbe 
e per quanto mi riguarda cerco sempre di moderarmi anche se sono dietro uno schermo ma molto spesso 
questo non accade ...
oddio non è che sono fissata di verdi e di rossi ma il sistema lo uso...


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Simy*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe non litigare e se non si riesce a farne a meno bisognerebbe farlo in discussioni che lo possono sopportare. Ad esempio io ho trovato fastidiose le pagine di cazzeggio nel 3d di Circe. Non l'ho neanche scritto perché pensavo che avrebbe potuto suscitare polemiche che sarebbero state sempre fuori luogo. E' un'opinione del tutto personale.


Condivido.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora puoi essere stronza solo un po'


Prometti di impegnarmi per diventarlo tanto tanto


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivido.


se l'avessi fatto non avrei chiuso il 3d


----------



## Brunetta (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivido.


Mi fa piacere ma non sono Simy


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> se l'avessi fatto non avrei chiuso il 3d


Si è letto di peggio,te ne dovresti fregare di quello che scrive uno che non stimi.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*Appunto*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere ma non sono Simy


Appunto condivido.:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (8 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è letto di peggio,te ne dovresti fregare di quello che scrive uno che non stimi.


concordi con Brunetta e poi ammetti di avere scritto una cosa non deontologica in quel 3d, un attacco a me quindi?
Non hai le idee tanto chiare.
Anche perchè l'altro peggio che scrivi non centra nulla.
Ti avevo fatto una richiesta. In modo gentile.
Non l'hai ascoltata.
Questo 3d ne è una conferma.
Eri li non per commentare Aldrovandi, ma per comportarti come un giovannardi qualunque.


Tanto ti dovevo.


----------



## oscuro (8 Aprile 2013)

*In quel*



Tebe ha detto:


> concordi con Brunetta e poi ammetti di avere scritto una cosa non deontologica in quel 3d, un attacco a me quindi?
> Non hai le idee tanto chiare.
> Anche perchè l'altro peggio che scrivi non centra nulla.
> Ti avevo fatto una richiesta. In modo gentile.
> ...


Io ho le idee chiarissime,ho scritto il mio pensiero,e sinceramente delle tue richieste non so cosa farmene dopo gli ultimi accadimenti.Resta il fatto di un post svanito,che a parere mio non è stato neanche fatto sparire casualmente .tanto di devo e ti dovrò...!


----------

